# Graco 390/395 which is the better choice?



## jhudson (Jun 16, 2011)

Been considering purchase of a smaller sprayer for smaller jobs; doors, trim, and any job not needing a large sprayer. Interested in hearing from others who have purchased and are using either of the above sprayers. Thanks for input.


----------



## Edrick (Feb 26, 2014)

There's already a topic on this :whistles: some crazy no name guy started it a few days ago. 

Based on what I've seen the 395 is just more ooomff for higher gallon usage


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

both have same motor and pump just a different circuit board for a small fraction gpm difference​


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mr.fixit said:


> both have same motor and pump just a different circuit board for a small fraction gpm difference​


Link : http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=26908&referrerid=7024


----------



## JoeAntilla (Mar 14, 2014)

I use my 390 for varnishes only. I think it would be too small to push enamel on a daily basis.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

390 is a fine unit imo. I have one I use for oil stuff but that is getting fewer and farther between. 390 and 395 are very similar so it comes down to what you want. If you bump up the budget a tad get a 495.


----------

